

How I Got A Job From A Blog Comment - mikeyur
http://michaelyurechko.com/2009/06/how-i-got-a-job-from-a-blog-comment/

======
ScottWhigham
Let me save you the trouble of reading this post: The "How" part is easily
summed up as "I left a comment in a blog". You don't need to read this blog
post to learn any more than that b/c there is no more substance in the blog
post than what the title suggests. The guy got a job - good for him. But don't
visit the link expecting to read lots of interesting stuff...

~~~
lrm242
Well, you might have summed up the blog post, but I think more interesting is
the comment thread on Fred Wilson's blog. In particular, I find it extremely
refreshing reading Fred's responses to the thread. The fact that Fred was
willing to leverage his personal network to help out an anonymous 17 year old
who left a fairly crude comment on his blog not only sets an example for how
people should treat one another, but is indicative of his investing
philosophy. He is always looking for the diamond in the rough, and he isn't
afraid to dig for it.

~~~
mikeyur
Totally agree with both of you guys (and yes the comment was crude - I can be
an asshole).

I agree, looking back the post would've been better minus the 'How' - but it
was really as simple as I stated in the post. Leveraging social media to work
for your benefit isn't that hard.

From that one comment with my linkedin profile (in the replies of my original)
I was given 3 or so offers for other startups/companies. Just from the link. 1
crude comment got the attention of Fred (and about 5 other people who emailed
me telling me I was a stupid kid).

Fred connected me with as many people as he could and Boris actually took the
time to sit down with me. Now Boris is an awesome guy - but I don't think he
would've taken me as seriously without Fred Wilson behind me.

One of the points I'm trying to make is, use whatever connections you can. The
old saying "it's not what you know, it's who you know" still is extremely true
to this day - of course, once you're in the door you have to know what the
hell you're doing or you won't last long.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Now this is the kind of info I hope to read in your next blog post :)

I don't mean to come down on you - that wasn't my intent. It's just that this
blog post is fluff - no substance. And I don't say that just to be a jerk; the
HN community here is busy enough w/o having fluff posts upvoted. And, since
lots of us read the comments before viewing the link, I thought I'd save some
folks the time. That's all. Please don't take my comments as anything more
than they are and by all means do not let them discourage you from (a)
blogging, or (b) posting interesting content here.

~~~
mikeyur
No offense taken. I'm going to edit it up and throw in my previous comment
right now at the bottom of the post. Thanks for the feedback.

------
wallflower
This reminds me of:

"The Audacity of Shamelessly Asking"

[http://blog.lodewijkvdb.com/2009/01/the-audacity-of-
shameles...](http://blog.lodewijkvdb.com/2009/01/the-audacity-of-shamelessly-
asking.html)

------
jasonkester
Me too. The first customer to license the source for the Blogabond engine
found us through this comment:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/10/13/realtravel-trip-
planner...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/10/13/realtravel-trip-planner-cut-
paste-share-travel-tips/#comment-265834)

Who says snark doesn't pay?

